
UK Home Secretary announces new “startup” visa - msantos
https://www.freemovement.org.uk/home-secretary-announces-new-start-up-visa/
======
mtmail
related discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17302892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17302892)

